# Impayé



## aureliefaria (10 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, on m'a recommandé votre groupe. j'ai une maman qui ne m'a pas payé depuis 2 mois. elle ne veut pas faire d'avenant car elle ne veut pas perdre sa place car elle espère reprendre le travail le mois prochain ou en janvier. Quelles sont mes solutions
 je ne peux pas démissionné car je perdre mon chômage. 
Est ce que je peux me mettre en congé sans solde sur 2 jours par semaine pour diminuer le salaire et être payé par pôle emploi?
ESt ce que j'ai droit de refuser de prendre l'enfant temps qu'elle me payé pas? 
Quelle sont mes options, merci


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Novembre 2022)

Lettre recommandée avec accusé de réception de mise en demeure sur laquelle vous faites figurer une date limite pour paiement des salaires impayés (sous 8 jours par exemple) sinon recours devant le tribunal des prud'hommes en référé pour faire cesser le contrat de travail au motif qu'un élément essentiel constitutif du contrat de travail n'est pas respecté par l'employeur à savoir le paiement du salaire. Après la décision du tribunal des prud'hommes vous pourrez la faire valoir auprès de pôle emploi pour toucher vos ARE. Ne pas démissionner surtout ! Par contre il faudra bien deux mois pour obtenir ce jugement du tribunal des prud'hommes. Pour recouvrer vos impayés également procédure prud'hommes. Mais là, rien ne dit qu'après un jugement en votre faveur vous arriviez à vous faire payer un jour. Si vous avez souscrit une assurance protection juridique, activez la.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Perso je dis stop les dégâts !

Ça fait 2 mois qu elle vous paye , donc elle vous a pas payer septembre et octobre mais par contre elle a retoucher la cmg 

Elle espère reprendre le travail le mois prochain ou en janvier ....qu est ce qui vous gzranti que sa sera le cas ? Rien 

Novembre , décembre de forte chance qu elle ne vous paye pas non plus 

Faut arrêter l hémorragie 

Catie6432 vous a donner la marche à suivre


----------



## Nany88 (10 Novembre 2022)

Ma question est pourquoi des le 1er mois impayé vous avez continuer à travailler, si à la fin du mois y a pas de salaire alors vous ne prenez plus l'enfant, il ne faut pas attendre attendre et attendre....


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

Alors non, on ne se met pas en congés sans solde 2J/semaine pour espérer avoir du pole emploi. Ça ne fonctionne pas comme ça..


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Novembre 2022)

Si vous refusez l'enfant l'employeur défaillant peut vous licencier pour faute. Mais vous pouvez faire requalifier la rupture au tords de l'employeur devant le tribunal des prud'hommes. Mais tout ceci prends du temps. Des mois.


----------



## Griselda (10 Novembre 2022)

Oulà!
Il va falloir recadrer en urgence ce PE.
Pour qu'elle puisse conserver une place chez toi encore faut il qu'elle te paie ton salaire (même si elle ne te confie pas l'enfant).
Elle peut si elle le souhaite te proposer un Avenant pour baisser le nombre d'heure d'accueil mais tu ne percevras pas d'ARE sur cette perte car le POLEmploi considérera que tu n'avais qu'à pas accepter d'être moins bien payée: rien ne t'oblige à accepter un Avenant à la baisse.
De plus si dans quelques mois elle souhaite à nouveau plus d'heure parce qu'elle a trouvé un travail rien ne t'obligera à accepter un nouvel Avenant à la hausse, notamment parce qu'entre temps tu auras eut le droit de compléter son contrat avec un autre donc pas forcément la place (ou l'envie!).

Perso, un PE qui ne me paie pas durant 2 mois aura largement épuisé toute ma bienveillance envers son dossier.
Elle recevrait immédiatement un courrier RAR de mise en demeure de me régler ce qu'elle me doit sous 48h sous peine d'aller en référé au tribunal (procédure gratuite et rapide) pour la condamner à me payer avec indemnité pour le préjudice. 
Par ailleurs je demanderais aussi au tribunal qu'il prononce la rupture de ce contrat pour faute de l'employeur (qui ne me paie pas) ainsi ce n'est pas une démission.

Perso, je l'appelle tout de suite pour lui dire que je veux mes sous MAINTENANT.
Et si elle ne comprend pas, même si c'est illégal, je refuserais de prendre son enfant tant qu'elle ne m'a pas payée et ça elle le découvrirait à la dernière minute en restant devant ma porte comme une courge (en aucun cas je ne l'écris ce serait une preuve de démission). Au pire cela pourrait être qualifié d'abandon de poste mais pour l'instant l'abandon de poste si c'est certes une faute, ce n'est toujours pas une démission non plus. De toute façon c'est elle qui prétend qu'elle veut me garder et bien qu'elle le prouve en ME PAYANT! En outre je peux comprendre qu'elle souhaite grandement me garder SURTOUT si j'accueille son enfant GRATUITEMENT! M'enfin, faut pas se laisser faire.

Qd j'ai été licenciée alors que j'avais une AM pour ma fille, parce que je ne savais pas encore ce que j'allais faire et espérais qu'elle me garde ma place, je ne lui confiais pas ma fille, la payais à 100% alors qu'à cette époque ancienne toute absence n'était payée que 50% (mais je trouvais ça scandaleux et malhonnête) et quand au bout de 3 mois j'ai su que je n'aurais plus besoin d'elle je lui ai proposé que ce soit elle qui m'avertisse dès qu'elle avait trouvé un contrat de remplacement pour que je la licencie et en attendant je continuais de la payer. Je précise que j'étais au SMIC. Voilà comment on traite les gens quand on les respecte et qu'on les remercie de nous avoir attendu: on ne les mets pas dans la m...!


----------



## Nany88 (10 Novembre 2022)

Abandon de poste =démission non ????? Désormais ???


----------



## kikine (11 Novembre 2022)

il faut faire les chose dans l'ordre
1- courrier en rar pour réclamer vos salaires sur le courrier vous écrivez que vous demandez le règlement de vos salaires sous 8 jours sinon vous ferez un référé au prud'homme
2- passé les 8 jours vous lui faites un autre rar pour prise d'acte de la rupture aux tords de l'employeur pour non-paiement de salaire (la rupture est immédiate) et vous faites un référé au tribunal des prud'homme (environ 3 semaines de délai )


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Novembre 2022)

Kikine, il faut 2 mois de non paiement de salaire. Pour notre collègue on est bon après la mise en demeure sans effet pour la prise d'acte de rupture aux prud'hommes.


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Novembre 2022)

par internet, le recommandé direct dans ta boîte aux lettres *SANS avoir vu le facteur ou aller le chercher à la poste*. Une collègue a eu ça au moment d’une rupture pour fin de contrat et a trouvé ça super.

c’est hyper rapide


----------



## Griselda (11 Novembre 2022)

Non l'abandon de poste est toujours considéré comme une faute mais pas encore comme une démission.
Le changement de texte est envisagé mais pas acté.

D'un côté ça semble logique qu'une personne qui abandonne son poste puisse être considérée comme "démissionnaire de fait", sauf que jusqu'à présent une démission ne peut pas se présumer, il reste impératif que le salarié la formule clairement, sans équivoque ni pression et par écrit de sa part.
Il serait d'ailleurs facile de dire que la démission a été forcée par l’arrêt du paiement du salaire qui est largement une pression illégal de l'employeur.
Il n'en reste pas moins que pour toucher des ARE, POLEmploi aura besoin que le tribunal confirme le tort de l'employeur. Logique car POLEmploi n'a pas pour vocation de juger un dossier.

Ceci étant dit la meilleure raison d'obtenir la rupture au tort de l'employeur par un tribunal parce que c'est très facilement prouvable qu'il a manqué à son premier devoir: payer son salarié! 
D'ailleurs LA bonne raison pour laquelle un salarié n'est pas tenu d'effectuer son préavis sans qu'aucune indemnité pour préjudice ne puisse lui être réclamée c'est dans le cas d'un non paiement de salaire: encore heureux!!!

Quoi qu'il arrive dans le cas d'un employeur malhonnête il est aussi à craindre d'avoir du mal à ce qu'il fournisse les papiers de fin de contrat comme l'attestation Employeur pour le POLEmploi sans quoi pas d'ARE non plus.

Voilà pourquoi si ça devait m'arriver non seulement je n'accueille plus son enfant (même si je sais que ce n'est pas procédure légale), mais j’entame une procédure contre elle tout de suite ET je trouve un autre contrat pour la remplacer sans attendre l'ordre du tribunal car durant tout ce temps mes factures doivent être payées quand même.


----------



## Tata50 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Donc elle touche Pajemploi mais ne vous paie pas, j averti la caf en prime des autres démarches déjà conseillées. 
S ils lui coupent les aides ça va lui faire les pieds.


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Novembre 2022)

Tata50, je suis bien placée pour savoir que la Caf et service URSSAF Pajemploi ne feront rien. C'est désolant mais c'est ainsi.


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Novembre 2022)

Griselda entamer une procédure de suite bien sûr. Cependant il faudra d'abord adresser un courrier lr ar de mise en demeure. Déjà là quelques jours retard de paiement du salaire seront à déplorer.  Si a la date butoir possible paiement du salaire et remise des documents de fin de contrat rien n'a été fait par l'employeur défaillant on peut lancer la procédure prud'hommes référé ou protection juridique. Mais tout ceci prends du temps. A minima 2 mois voire même plus. Vers où que l'on se tourne, les écueils sont nombreux.


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Novembre 2022)

Je trouve cela bien triste que la CAF et l'URSSAF ne fassent rien ! il suffirait qu'il y ait vérification car là on parle bien de fraude à leur organisme puisque les sommes allouées sont pour reverser à leur "employé" !! ils sont moins conciliants avec d'autres !!! arrêt sur leurs allocations CAF enfant en premier je ne sais pas ce qu'ils font en haut lieu !!! c'est très REGRETTABLE ... et qui trinquent ? toujours les pauvres ass mat ... qui doivent se débrouiller seules ... 😥


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Novembre 2022)

On y travaille. 
Les prestations caf ne sont pas saisissables. 
D'autres solutions seront à mettre en œuvre. 
Il y a de plus en plus de fraudes.


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Novembre 2022)

Et bien Catie c'est bien regrettable dans certains cas ! et là c'est un cas important quand même ! je me souviens il y a fort longtemps quand je touchais des allocations de la CAF pour mes 2 enfants et nous ne roulions pas sur l'or ! j'avais prévenu par simple lettre d'un changement de situation ... et bien la CAF ne s'est pas gênée de nous prendre nos allocations sur plusieurs mois et donc celles-ci n'étaient plus versées pour récupérer son argent trop-perçu car elle n'avait pas fait le nécessaire suite à mon courrier alors pourquoi pas faire ainsi pour les PE négligeants et fraudeurs de nos jours ??? alors "on y travaille" mais quand bientôt ou jamais ???


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Novembre 2022)

On y travaille maintenant. Mais je ne peux en dire plus sur le forum. Sinon pan sur le bec je vais être bannie. Tout ce que je peux dire c'est que cela bouge.


----------



## Griselda (15 Novembre 2022)

Et oui, je sais bien que tout ça prend du temps, c'est pour ça que je n'attendrais pas après le tribunal pour ne plus accueillir l'enfant et trouver un autre contrat: hors de question de travailler gratuitement. Et je peux dire une chose c'est que si le PE ne se bouge pas pour me donner mon due, que je doive aller au tribunal je n'irais pas pour rien je demanderais le max


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Novembre 2022)

Oui griselda. Cela est valable quand on travaille sur un territoire où il y a une demande. Pour tous nos collègues qui sont dans des zones où le travail de fait rare c'est la double voir la triple peine : pas d'indemnisation pôle emploi temps que la décision de la rupture de contrat aux tords de l'employeur n'a pas été prononcée par le tribunal des prud'hommes, pas de paiement des parents employeurs et en attendant pas de nouveau contrat pour faire bouillir la marmite. Et pour peu que le parent employeur mauvais payeur ai le culot de se plaindre auprès de la pmi car on lui ferme notre porte, certains collègues vivent la "totale" !


----------



## Griselda (15 Novembre 2022)

C'est clair que c'est insupportable comme situation.

Je n'ai eut le problème qu'une seule fois, à mes tout début, après moult appels et e-mail, au bout de 15 jours d'attente après la date habituelle de paiement j'ai fait un courrier RAR "bien sentie" en menaçant d'aller au tribunal, l'apres midi même la PE était dans mon salon avec son carnet de chèque.


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Novembre 2022)

Et souvent malheureusement cela ne suffit pas.


----------



## Griselda (15 Novembre 2022)

je sais bien...


----------



## VirKill (17 Novembre 2022)

Bjrs entamer des procédures pour se faire payer c'est le seul recours on ne doit pas se laisser faire, bon courage il en faut, j'espère ne pas le vivre pas à l'abri non plus.


----------

